# Prime spots to squat in Bay Fair, Cali?



## Dreaux (Apr 18, 2014)

Gf and I are here flying, any one familiar with the area?


----------



## Tude (Apr 18, 2014)

Cardboard Technician - awesome 

Good luck in the area!


----------



## Dreaux (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks! We've made killer cash here near the Mall off Hesperian directly in front of the 7-11. $60 in 3 hours.
Just in case you guys happen to come here for whatever reason, this is a hella fly spot.


----------

